# Herrenhose für Frau - empfehlenswert (Paßform)?



## lonleyrider (30. März 2020)

Hallo.

Meine Freundin (Bikeanfängerin) möchte sich eine lange Hose kaufen (für "normale" Touren.
Da die Auswahl an reinen Damenmodellen recht überschaubar ist, stellt sich die Frage, wie ein Herrenmodell passt?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Gruß


----------



## Grizzly71 (30. März 2020)

Prinzipiell geht das bestimmt.
Was hat sie denn für eine Figur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2020)

fährst du immer nackt?
warum lässt du sie nicht einfach was von dir anprobieren?


----------



## Grizzly71 (30. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> fährst du immer nackt?
> warum lässt du sie nicht einfach was von dir anprobieren?


Naja....vielleicht ist er der 2m-120kg-Typ und sie die 160cm Zierliche.
(Noch) wissen wir es nicht.


----------



## lonleyrider (30. März 2020)

Nicht ganz, aber der Unterschied ist schon groß.
Ich bin 175/75, sie ist 165/60. Daher bringt es nichts, wenn sie meine Hose anprobiert.


----------



## Sickgirl (30. März 2020)

Ich fahre nur Herrenklamotten, mit 1,61 und 60 kg passt mir bei den Hosen M perfekt. Trikots je nach Schnitt s oder m


----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2020)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, aber der Unterschied ist schon groß.
> Ich bin 175/75, sie ist 165/60. Daher bringt es nichts, wenn sie meine Hose anprobiert.


wenn es überall gleich viel zu groß ist, habt ihr schon mal eine tendenz.


----------



## Bettina (30. März 2020)

Alles eine Frage der Hüfte, da unterscheiden sich die Figuren manchmal. Und die sogenannten allseits bekannten Problemzonen  je nachdem wie ausgeprägt diese sind, kann es was werden.
Ich fahre auch fast nur Herrenhosen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (30. März 2020)

Im Laden probieren fällt ja momentan erst mal flach.
Aber vielleicht einfach mal was bestellen und schauen wie es passt. Die Passformen variieren von Marke zu Marke ja schon. Die Größenangaben der Herstellen helfen ja meisten auch. Oft gibt es auch Passform-Konfiguratoren.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. März 2020)

162, nur Bikeklamotten für Männer und wie sickgirl bei Hosen M und Trikots S, halt  ne Größe kleiner.


----------



## Grizzly71 (30. März 2020)

bei Bergzeit gibt es z.B. den *FitFinder*
da gibst du deine Daten wie Größe, Gewicht, Bauchform, Alter und bevorzugte Passform ein und bekommst eine Größenempfehlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (30. März 2020)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Meine Freundin (Bikeanfängerin) möchte sich eine lange Hose kaufen (für "normale" Touren.
> Da die Auswahl an reinen Damenmodellen recht überschaubar ist, stellt sich die Frage, wie ein Herrenmodell passt?
> ...


Eine normale lange Hose? Männerhose "Fjora" von Norröna in S müßte passen. Ich habe diese Hose seit ein paar Jahren fürs Biken, zig Mal mit 60 Grad gewaschen und taugt noch immer.


----------



## lucie (30. März 2020)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Eine normale lange Hose? Männerhose "Fjora" von Norröna in S müßte passen. Ich habe diese Hose seit ein paar Jahren fürs Biken, zig Mal mit 60 Grad gewaschen und taugt noch immer.



Da sollte auch die Damen M passen. Allerdings ist bei der aktuellen Kollektion die Falketind Heavy Duty die mit der derberen Qualität, also identisch mit der Fjora Flex der älteren Modelle.

Die aktuelle Fjora Flex ist vom Material her dünner, eher für die etwas wärmere Jahreszeit.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. März 2020)

160cm, 74kg, trage bei Herrenhosen meistens L und bei Damenhosen zwischen L und XL je nachdem welche Marke. Castelli z.B. produziert eher für Elfen da dann XL. 
Meistens sind die Herrenmodelle sogar besser, weil mehr Features zum besseren € Kurs.Selbes Damenmodell meistens zig Taschen oder sonstwas weniger und dann auch noch teurer und nie im Abverkauf und wenn nur in XS und überhaupt Blümchen und Rosa.

Prinzipiell kann jedes Geschlecht auch die Trikots und Hosen vom jeweils anderen tragen, es muss halt wie immer nur passen und das kann man nur durch ausprobieren bzw. anprobieren herausfinden. 
Mir passen z.B. bei legeren Hosen, Shorts oder Regenhosen usw. eher die Herrenmodelle, bei Bibs dann öfters auch die Damenmodelle gut.


----------



## crashtest212 (30. März 2020)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Meine Freundin (Bikeanfängerin) möchte sich eine lange Hose kaufen (für "normale" Touren.
> Da die Auswahl an reinen Damenmodellen recht überschaubar ist, stellt sich die Frage, wie ein Herrenmodell passt?
> ...


passt schlecht wenn sie n zünftigen hintern hat, dann maloja...da is dann alles bequem verräumt


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. März 2020)

Nein


----------



## Walsumer1980 (30. März 2020)

Also würd ich die Hosen von meiner Frau anziehn würds doof aussehn,nur zur Info?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (30. März 2020)

zeig mal.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (30. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> zeig mal.



Is Fsk18?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. März 2020)

@lonleyrider 

Hatte elegant das "lange" Hose überlesen, allerdings hatte ich zumindest schon ein paar lange an, bevor ich dann doch bei der Kombi Shorts + Beinlinge geblieben bin. Gepasst hatten sie alle, sogar die Beinlänge war okay gewesen (Endura und Fox)


----------



## crashtest212 (30. März 2020)

guck mal die frau da vorne hat die gleiche leggings wie du, schatz, aber bei deiner sind die blumen grösser???


----------



## Spresso (30. März 2020)

Für den Winter: Vaude Qimsa II.
Für den Sommer: Revolution Race Adrenaline.
Gibts beides auch als Ladies Variante.

Musst aber mal wegen der Länge schauen, ob das hinhaut.


----------



## lonleyrider (30. März 2020)

Soll für Temperaturen zwischen etwa 5 und 12/13 Grad sein. Also nichts zu dick, damit man nicht so schwitzt, aber für Temperaturen, für die kurze Hose in Kombi mit Beinlingen zu kalt ist


----------



## Spresso (30. März 2020)

Dann die RR Adrenaline (Ladies). „Sommer“ meint bei mir Langbeinwetter jenseits von Frost 
(Und nicht von der Bezeichnung Jeans verwirren lassen, das ist ne Funktionshose mit aufgenähten Jeanstaschen am Po und dem beim Radeln unschlagbaren Vorteil, dass sie unten knöcheleng geschnitten ist)


----------



## IndianaWalross (31. März 2020)

Für 5-15°C hab ich mir ja die Gore C5 Windstopper Softshell Trail geholt, müsste mal schauen ob es die in ner "Lady" Variante überhaupt gibt. Hm ne, gibt es nicht...
Mir ist sie etwas zu lang an den Beinen, bin ja auch nur 160cm mit 76cm SL (Langbeiner), aber mit meinen 74kg passt sie in L dafür ansonsten hervorragend. Sie rutscht aber nicht über die Schuhe also mir passt das sogar zum Rennradfahren sehr gut.
Allerdings fällt die größer aus als dransteht. Ich hab sowohl an Hüfte als auch Taille jeweils 6cm mehr als die angeben, und die Hose sitzt nicht hauteng wie ne Bib oder so und muss sich auch noch kein Stück dehnen.

Mit ihrem Gewicht was du angibst sollte ihr ne M locker passen, vielleicht sogar noch S, je nach Proportionen! In S hab ich sie jetzt öfters im Angebot gesehen.

Ansonsten gibt es von Pearl Izumi die Rove auch in Damenvariante, die hätte mich auch immer noch interessiert aber wegen aktueller Entwicklungen muss ich jetzt erstmal jeden Cent zusammenhalten und kann die nicht testen leider.


----------



## --- (31. März 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Is Fsk18?


Eher FSK60, oder?


----------



## Walsumer1980 (31. März 2020)

--- schrieb:


> Eher FSK60, oder?



Wenn Frau und ich zusammen dann ja?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (1. April 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ich mir ja die Gore C5 Windstopper Softshell Trail



Wir haben jetzt ma 2 Hosen bestellt, beim H und S in Bonn, darunter auch die Gore C5. Mal schauen, wie die passt. Bei meiner Freundin ist es so, das sie bei z.B. ei Trikots XS oder S braucht. Mal so, mal so, je nachdem, wie die Sachen ausfallen. Aber am Ende der Woche wissen wir mehr...


----------



## laterra (23. April 2020)

Ich kapere mal den Thread, da ich auch eine lange Hose zum Biken suche. Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Sonderansprüche: 
mir ist wichtig, dass die Hose möglichst wenig Widerstand am Knie bietet, weil ich bei sämtlichen langen Hosen, die ich probiert habe nach einer Stunde biken Knieschmerzen bekommen habe (durch den Zug der die Kniescheibe etwas Richtung Boden drückt). 
Außerdem sollte die Hose gut für wenig Bauch und viel Hintern passen. Ob Herren- oder Damenmodell ist mir völlig wurscht.

Freue mich über Tipps.


----------



## laterra (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hab für meine doch etwas spezielleren Anforderungen (siehe vorheriger Post) inzwischen die richtige Hose gefunden: ION Shelter Damenmodell (fällt eher klein aus)
Vielleicht nützt es ja noch jemandem mit ähnlich seltsamen Maßen


----------



## M_on_Centurion (16. Mai 2020)

laterra schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte die Hose gut für wenig Bauch und viel Hintern passen.


Interessant. Ist die das aktuelle Modell?
Ich habe die auch, weiß allerdings das Modelljahr nicht mehr. 
Mir kommt das Damenmodell wie eine kleinere Version einer Männerhose vor. An den Oberschenkeln und Hüfte schmal geschnitten und dann gerade nach oben. Wenn man die also passend für die Hüfte kauft, ist die oben locker mindestens zwei Nummern zu groß und man bekäme locker einen bayrischen Bierbauch unter. 
Aber so verschieden sind eben die Figuren und das persönliche empfinden. 

@lonleyrider 
was sagt deine Freundin zu den Männerhosen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Mai 2020)

M_on_Centurion schrieb:


> Wenn man die also passend für die Hüfte kauft, ist die oben locker mindestens zwei Nummern zu groß und man bekäme locker einen bayrischen Bierbauch unter.


Dann hast du vllt zu wenig Hintern


----------



## M_on_Centurion (16. Mai 2020)

Ja vielleicht. 
Aber wenn ich die jetzt eine Nummer größer gekauft hätte, wär die oben ja bestimmt noch weiter.


----------



## laterra (17. Mai 2020)

Ja, ich vermute das müsste das aktuelle Modell sein. Ich hab sie ja gerade erst gekauft 
Vielleicht kommt die Passform auch eher bei größeren Größen zum Tragen (ich hab jetzt L). Sie passt bei mir auf jeden Fall besser als das Platzangst Trailslide Männermodell (da hab ich am Bund und an den Beinabschlüssen enger genäht).
Aber es ist ja auch jedem was anderes bequem


----------

